# GTA V Online, Level für  maximale Schutzwesten?



## EddWald (12. Februar 2019)

*GTA V Online, Level für  maximale Schutzwesten?*

Hi,kann mir jemand sagen, ab welchem Level man Online mehr als 5, bzw die maximale Anzahl an schwersten Schutzwesten einkaufen kann? ich  bin bei 77 und hab maximal 5.


----------

